# Why is the amount of gay people so high in the furry fandom?



## Laser Jesus (Sep 7, 2010)

It's proven that there's a FAAAAAR higher % of gay people in the furry fandom than in society in general. Not like I care, I don't care what people do as long as they don't force it on others.

For some reason I can't stop wondering WHY it is this way.
Any thoughts?


----------



## Aozn (Sep 7, 2010)

my first thought is that if you didnt care then you would never of made this post so to a certain extent you do care

as for your proof please post it


----------



## CerbrusNL (Sep 7, 2010)

It's still not a majority.
Also: "jailhouse gay" & "furries are accepting"


----------



## Xenke (Sep 7, 2010)

It's been speculated on here before.

It's thought that people claim/think they're gay in order to feel like they fit in with the community better.

Then eventually they realize they're not and leave here forever.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Sep 7, 2010)

Oh boy, doublepost where the 2nd post got ninja'd. Sweet


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 7, 2010)

I think it's largely because furries are more open to new styles of thinking. We're a smorgasbord of various backgrounds and fetishes. Being Gay doesn't phase the people here as much as many of the other kinks in the fandom do.


----------



## Laser Jesus (Sep 7, 2010)

Aozn said:


> my first thought is that if you didnt care then you would never of made this post so to a certain extent you do care
> 
> as for your proof please post it


I'm just curious what people think of it. And I can't remember correctly, but it was like 30% +, I think it was in the low/mid 40's in fact - so it is indeed not a majority.



Fenrari said:


> I think it's largely because furries are more open to new styles of thinking. We're a smorgasbord of various backgrounds and fetishes. Being Gay doesn't phase the people here as much as many of the other kinks in the fandom do.


This sounds reasonable, but I still wonder.



And to everyone - I'm just curious what other people think about this, nothing more/less


----------



## cpam (Sep 7, 2010)

I don't think the percentage is all as high as you may think, but one reason (and not the only one, of course) is because when the fandom was still young and the first furry convention (Confurence) was still just a baby, one of the con's founders put out an 'everyone's invited/come as you are' invitation through classifieds in several Gay outlets.  That led to a dramatic increase in attendence at the con and a lot of confusion on all sides -- on the part of the fans who couldn't understand who all the noobs were (the fandom was still pretty small at that stage, where we all pretty much knew one another), and on the part of the new attendees, most of whom were under the impression that this was supposed to be some sort of Gay party and why were all these people dressing up like animals anyway?

There's been changes since then, and there are several bona fide furries who are Gay, but I think there's still some confusion remaining as to what it's all about.


----------



## Aozn (Sep 7, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I think it's largely because furries are more open to new styles of thinking. We're a smorgasbord of various backgrounds and fetishes. Being Gay doesn't phase the people here as much as many of the other kinks in the fandom do.


this + alot of people claim their gay but when it actually comes down to it there not


----------



## xcliber (Sep 7, 2010)

Furry is basically a gathering of open minded people to start with. Despite the people bawwwwwwing on this forum about how furry fandom is not an accepting hugbox, the bottom line is that it really is (mostly). It makes it easier for gays to express their homosexuality in a place where they aren't going to be persecuted for it. Now, I'm not saying that the gays in the fandom aren't really furry. I'm just saying that furries have an easier time coming to terms with it than non furs.

Edit:
Of course I'd also like to believe that there are many more closeted gays outside the fandom by applying the same thinking to the rest of the population.


----------



## Aden (Sep 7, 2010)

Aozn said:


> this + alot of people claim *their* gay but when it actually comes down to it *there* not


 
Two different there/their/they're instances, two misses. Kids these days.

To be honest, I just think the open nature of furry (whether or not you think it's a bad thing) gives people who would have never considered exploring attractions outside of heterosexual due to social stigmas and pressure the chance to think a bit more freely. Not saying all these people are actually gay, but I think a least a good chunk of them were repressing before.


----------



## Arctic Rainbow (Sep 7, 2010)

I just think that some people that are gay are just not really that afraid to saying that they are gay, and people who are straight, to me anyways, are more concerned of what others will think. idk it might just be me but thats what i think


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 7, 2010)

Because gay people like fuzzy things, bright colors, and hugs from random people they don't know.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 7, 2010)

The majority is actually heterosexual followed up by bisexual. So the majority isn't gay.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 7, 2010)

Laser Jesus said:


> It's proven that there's a FAAAAAR higher % of gay people in the furry fandom than in society in general.


 


AleutheWolf said:


> The majority is actually heterosexual followed up by bisexual. So the majority isn't gay.


 
We're not talking about majorities.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 7, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> The majority is actually heterosexual followed up by bisexual. So the majority isn't gay.


 
Plurality.

To be majority it has to be above 50%


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Sep 7, 2010)

Whether people want to admit it or not, gays and bisexuals out number the straights. No one really knows why these people are attracted to he fandom, but there are a few theories. One has to do with a gay man by the name of Mark Merlino. It is said that during the late 80's and early 90's he was actively recruiting gays into the fandom to boost its numbers. This ended up letting the reject, scum of the community to find a safe heaven for their fetishes and allowed a place for them to express their unquenchable sexual thrist. 

And to the furries who are still in denial about straights being out numbered, you're just going to have to face the fact that majority of the people in the fandom have a sexual attraction to he same sex.


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 7, 2010)

There's an annual furry survey/poll that seems to suggest this is not the case.  I can't find a link, but its in ArielMT's .sig line.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 7, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> There's an annual furry survey/poll that seems to suggest this is not the case.  I can't find a link, but its in ArielMT's .sig line.


 
Yup, this one: http://www.klisoura.com/furrypoll.php


----------



## Smelge (Sep 7, 2010)

Here we go...

The gays a re not in the majority, they are still a minority, but because of the way furries tend to think, they're also the loudest out there. Think of all those flamboyant gays you see on tv or here talking like a complete mincer in the street. You notice them and go "fuck, there's a gay". You could have walked past dozens, but the loud obnoxious ones stand out more. No, instead of just one gay, you have a fandom with a slightly higher than average percentage gay. They're all shouting about how special they are and spreading the gay as far and wide as possible. They're the ones paying for all those god damned gay comics and so on. Which gives an impression that there's more than there really are.

Normal fandoms wouldn't have much trouble, but furry suffers from it because of the mindset that you have to tell everyone you're furry, then comes the whole retarded "furry closet" shite that people seem to think is something they need to come out of, further confusing the proceedings by delineating themselves as potentially gay, regardless of actual sexual preference.

In the end, if you go to a con or furmeet and there's a flamboyantly gay person there, punch him. It's his fault.


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 7, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Yup, this one: [URL]http://www.klisoura.com/furrypoll.php[/url]


That doesn't exactly do much to dis-spell the assumption that the majority of furries are either gay or bisexual. 57.5% of people who completed the survey identify as at least partially bisexual (assuming that mostly heterosexual does group with completely heterosexual). Thus, we actually have confirmation that the fandom is mostly comprised of those with some attraction to the same sex.


----------



## Tufts (Sep 7, 2010)

its def. jailhouse gay.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 7, 2010)

It's never that true.
Who knows how many people say they are straight while they are afraid to come out gay

And the poll is never right, and the pool is always closed.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 7, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> That doesn't exactly do much to dis-spell the assumption that the majority of furries are either gay or bisexual. 57.5% of people who completed the survey identify as at least partially bisexual (assuming that mostly heterosexual does group with completely heterosexual). Thus, we actually have confirmation that the fandom is mostly comprised of those with some attraction to the same sex.


 

I suspect the poll is inaccurate too.

If I recall, that poll is taken at one of the cons, and it's not mandatory to fill it in. Again, those that are proud of their sexuality will be eager to tell about it, while people comfortably straight are more likely to ignore the survey.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 7, 2010)

jailhouse gays
fat fucks who can't get any pussy and insist in dating inside a fandom which is 80% male

what the fuuuuuuuuuck furries, there's other people out there


----------



## Redregon (Sep 7, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I think it's largely *because furries are more open to new styles of thinking*. We're a smorgasbord of various backgrounds and fetishes. Being Gay doesn't phase the people here as much as many of the other kinks in the fandom do.


 
LOLOLOL!!!! Yeah, if you want to believe that, more power to you. 

if anything, i've noticed that furries in general tend to be more closed-minded. i mean, think of it... what is your gut reaction when i say "well, it's just veiled beastiality anyway."...?

refusing to accept or entertain other people's perspectives is not open-minded, it's ignorant and closed minded. being open minded means being wrong sometimes and woe-betide anyone that tries to tell a furfag that they're "wrong" about something.


----------



## sometroll (Sep 7, 2010)

actually i noticed something like this accept its more on the lines of furs calling other furs "furfags" it is very funny to watch this happen so much furrys really are a self destructive bunch bashing each other to get there lulz ect btw not just here in FA i mean everywhere.

because we all know "furfag" is something everyone has been called at least once that's a furry  so. self destruction or is everyone just really gay?


----------



## Wolf70 (Sep 7, 2010)

Well the furry fandom seems to draw a certain type of person to. I myself am gay, but I always just had an affinity for the fandom that I couldn't explain. I think that the types of people who are drawn the fandom just happen to have bi's and gays then other group for some correlating reason.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 7, 2010)

I've noticed that most of the males in the fandom are Jailhouse gays.

Can't get a muff? Stick your tool into a sewage pipe instead. :V


----------



## Redregon (Sep 7, 2010)

sometroll said:


> actually i noticed something like this accept its more on the lines of furs calling other furs "furfags" it is very funny to watch this happen so much furrys really are a self destructive bunch bashing each other to get there lulz ect btw not just here in FA i mean everywhere.
> 
> because we all know "furfag" is something everyone has been called at least once that's a furry  so. self destruction or is everyone just really gay?


 
okay, interesting perspective... but, let me ask you this.

what do you think would happen to the fandom if nobody ever got offended and never learned to grow thick skin?

now, what do you think would happen to the fandom if there were more people with thicker skin and an ability to not care about insults, troll attempts or whatever?

i troll because i care.


----------



## Aden (Sep 7, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> jailhouse gays
> fat fucks who can't get any pussy and insist in dating inside a fandom which is 80% male
> 
> what the fuuuuuuuuuck furries, there's other people out there


 
>Is dating inside the fandom


----------



## sometroll (Sep 7, 2010)

Redregon said:


> okay, interesting perspective... but, let me ask you this.
> 
> what do you think would happen to the fandom if nobody ever got offended and never learned to grow thick skin?
> 
> ...


 
I'm sure most people can "deal" with it but it seems odd to me that more often then not furrys become the very trolls that fight against them to seem cool. 

seems counter productive is all.


----------



## Rowedahelicon (Sep 7, 2010)

Why the fuck is this even relevant? What would happen if you got an answer?


----------



## Redregon (Sep 7, 2010)

sometroll said:


> I'm sure most people can "deal" with it but it seems odd to me that more often then not furrys become the very trolls that fight against them to seem cool.
> 
> seems counter productive is all.


 
oh, don't mistake me... i don't do this to be "cool"

i am like this because i'm fed up of the bullshit hugbox mentality.

someone screws up? they SHOULD feel bad about it... maybe they'll learn not to screw up again.

but hey, this IS furry we're talking about... so, it might just as well be a lost cause.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 7, 2010)

I think a lot of people got caught up in "THERE'S AREN'T MORE GAYS THAT HETEROS".

OP didn't say that.

He just mentions that the ratio is higher in the furry fandom than in society.

But then again, I don't know if people already pointed this out. I stopped reading the thread after more "THAT'S NOT TRUE, THERE ARE MORE STRAIGHTS" post.


----------



## sometroll (Sep 7, 2010)

Redregon said:


> oh, don't mistake me... i don't do this to be "cool"
> 
> i am like this because i'm fed up of the bullshit hugbox mentality.
> 
> ...


 
sorry i was not addressing you in particular but more of the furry fanbase in general.  but I'm sure allot of people think similarly.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 7, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I think it's largely because furries are more open to new styles of thinking. We're a smorgasbord of various backgrounds and fetishes. Being Gay doesn't phase the people here as much as many of the other kinks in the fandom do.


 
What she said. :|


----------



## CerbrusNL (Sep 7, 2010)

Funny that there hasn't been a single link to any source material, at all.


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 7, 2010)

Smelge said:


> I suspect the poll is inaccurate too.
> 
> If I recall, that poll is taken at one of the cons, and it's not mandatory to fill it in. Again, those that are proud of their sexuality will be eager to tell about it, while people comfortably straight are more likely to ignore the survey.


I believe that poll was distributed online (since I'm pretty sure I took it, and I've never been to a con). Thus, while it's not mandatory, it was at least available to a wide sample of people.


----------



## Laser Jesus (Sep 7, 2010)

Rowedahelicon said:


> Why the fuck is this even relevant? What would happen if you got an answer?


 Just as much as what would happen if there is no answer.

Also I forgot about bi people. I think it's like 20-something % gay people, 30-something (!!!) bi people and 41 % straight people, according to a poll (which obviously might be a LIE)

But still, that's a lot more gay / bi people than in society.
Also I never said the word "majority"


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 7, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I think it's largely because furries are more open to new styles of thinking. We're a smorgasbord of various backgrounds and fetishes. Being Gay doesn't phase the people here as much as many of the other kinks in the fandom do.


 
Ha...  open?

They're not open to trolls or people who have political differences w/ them...

Don't ever say the words "Ayn Rand."
Or "Ronald Reagan" for that matter...


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Sep 7, 2010)

It's called fur_faggotry_ for a reason.


----------



## sometroll (Sep 7, 2010)

Airborne_Piggy said:


> It's called fur_faggotry_ for a reason.


 
^^^ this ^^^ 
read up to what i said =p


----------



## Smelge (Sep 7, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> I believe that poll was distributed online (since I'm pretty sure I took it, and I've never been to a con). Thus, while it's not mandatory, it was at least available to a wide sample of people.


 
That's worse then. Again, you'll get the people who want to shout out their sexuality taking the test more than people who are comfortable with their sexuality. It's the loud guy syndrome again, and this fandom seems to breed the buggers.


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 7, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> That doesn't exactly do much to dis-spell the assumption that the majority of furries are either gay or bisexual. 57.5% of people who completed the survey identify as at least partially bisexual (assuming that mostly heterosexual does group with completely heterosexual)



Even on the Kinsey scale, the extreme ends of the scale identify with at least a small portion of the other. 



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Can't get a muff? Stick your tool into a sewage pipe instead. :V



My mate has both. 



Smelge said:


> and this fandom seems to breed the buggers.


 
Pun intended?


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 7, 2010)

Furry is the broadway musicals of the internet, furry doesn't make people gay, they just come into the fandom either because of how many gays there(tends to be this one more often) are or later on realize it.
If I had to take a guess I'd say most of them join the fandom because of the gay/bi community in the fandom, then I'd say a sixth of them just didn't know before hand and I'd hate to sound like a ass, but I'd say another fair number of them are in their teenage years and still finding out their sexuality.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 7, 2010)

I've been thinking about this.

It's not a majority, we get that, stop posting this. OP knows that, it's just a hell of a lot higher than in the general public.

My guess is the same as CannonFodder (if I'm reading this right); probably a lot of people in the LGBT community are furries, and that attracts other members. Also, if you're open about being furry, odds are you're open about being gay. It's a combination of different reasons.


----------



## Jude (Sep 7, 2010)

I don't know, I guess the concept just attracts gay people 

NOT a jailhouse gay


----------



## Oovie (Sep 7, 2010)

Even if there aren't more gays, there sure are more of them e-dating and cybering than anyone else in the fandom. I would see why it'd be so easy to assume everyone is gay around here.


----------



## Samael234 (Sep 7, 2010)

I think I'd have a warped perspective on the population of open gay/bi people in the fandom. I live in a city in England called Brighton, we have one of the largest ggay/bi populations in europe, and in England, people are generaly quite layed back about the whole sexuality thing. From what I hear, America is quite... sensitive... on the whole matter. I think, maby tou guys are maby looking at things from the wrong perspective. Maby the amount of people open about there sexuality is larger, just a sad thing i have noticed about people, they dont like to admit things to themselves allot and I know I'm gilty of this as the next person. Now I'm rambling, I'll shut up now! ^^


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 7, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> fat fucks who can't get any pussy and insist in dating inside a fandom which is 80% male


 

Now I just have to find a girlfriend in the fandom.

Before you said that I figured it didn't matter, but now it's WAR!
(what?  all is fair in love and war, and this is both...)


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 7, 2010)

Samael234 said:


> I think I'd have a warped perspective on the population of open gay/bi people in the fandom. I live in a city in England called Brighton, we have one of the largest ggay/bi populations in europe, and in England, people are generaly quite layed back about the whole sexuality thing. From what I hear, America is quite... sensitive... on the whole matter. I think, maby tou guys are maby looking at things from the wrong perspective. Maby the amount of people open about there sexuality is larger, just a sad thing i have noticed about people, they dont like to admit things to themselves allot and I know I'm gilty of this as the next person. Now I'm rambling, I'll shut up now! ^^


 I thought the English didn't like being called "European"...

Then again, that may just be the former Englishmen that I know of who live here in the USA...


----------



## zakova (Sep 7, 2010)

hmm i believe most of the orientation of the fandom is bisexual, not gay. This being said, i am not fat, i'd rather just be loved by the same gender.


----------



## Jude (Sep 7, 2010)

zakova said:


> hmm i believe most of the orientation of the fandom is bisexual, not gay. This being said, i am not fat, i'd rather just be loved by the same gender.


 
Most are actually straight IIRC. If you put gays/bisexuals together however, they're in the majority.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 7, 2010)

Why have this argument again? Lets call it an even split 50:50 end of argument.


----------



## 3picFox (Sep 7, 2010)

because gay furry porn is hot.
regular gay porn is not.


----------



## Cam (Sep 7, 2010)

Because in da butt


_:3_


----------



## Geek (Sep 7, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Now I just have to find a girlfriend in the fandom.



Chances are that your going to find a straight girlfriend in the anime fandom.

I mean... there's a lot girls in that fandom and if you managed to get one, you could convert her to the furry fandom.

Most of the straight girls in the furry fandom are rare and usually not pretty.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 7, 2010)

Geek said:


> Chances are that your going to find a girlfriend in the anime fandom.
> 
> I mean... there's a lot girls in that fandom and if you managed to get one, you could convert her to the furry fandom.


 
Unless she's also a /b/tard, in which case she'll probably string you along until she can finally murder your furry ass. :v


----------



## 3picFox (Sep 7, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Unless she's also a /b/tard, in which case she'll probably string you along until she can finally murder your furry ass. :v


 
in that case you have to check for a dick.


----------



## Shouden (Sep 7, 2010)

Laser Jesus said:


> It's proven that there's a FAAAAAR higher % of gay people in the furry fandom than in society in general. Not like I care, I don't care what people do as long as they don't force it on others.
> 
> For some reason I can't stop wondering WHY it is this way.
> Any thoughts?



You are wrong sir. As far as I can tell, the amount of homosexuals in the furry fandom is about equal to that of the world. The majority are straight. Trust me on this one. There is a lot of homosexual art, but I think the reason for that is, this community is quite a bit more accepting of the GLBT community than the rest of the world. And it's art. You'd be surprised how much art in the real world features some homosexuality. Heck, it even dates back to Egyptian times. You think Cliopatra slept with only men? Extremely doubtful. Even the legend of Dracula is based partially on a wicked lesbian woman who killed and drank the blood of her victims and servents. And even if straight people were the minority, who cares? As long as they're not hittin' on ya, or causin' trouble, then leave 'em alone.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 7, 2010)

Geek said:


> Chances are that your going to find a straight girlfriend in the anime fandom.
> 
> I mean... there's a lot girls in that fandom and if you managed to get one, you could convert her to the furry fandom.
> 
> Most of the straight girls in the furry fandom are rare and usually not pretty.


 
I suppose that would work best.

There's a few pretty anime fans locally, because of a sister city program w/ Japan I mentioned in a previous thread.

I dunno if i'm ready to perform a weaboo->furfag conversion on one though...

Screw it, first I have to find someone willing to be in a relationship with me, then I can think of how to trick her into becoming convince her to become a furry.


----------



## Jude (Sep 7, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> Because in da butt
> 
> 
> _:3_


 
I swear, your posts get gayer and gayer every time I read them


----------



## Twink (Sep 7, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Because gay people like fuzzy things, bright colors, and hugs from random people they don't know.


 
oh so true mmmmm (all stuff listed above)


----------



## Geek (Sep 7, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Unless she's also a /b/tard, in which case she'll probably string you along until she can finally murder your furry ass. :v


 
The anime fandom and furry fandom are very similar. I mean the girl can be both, first i would ask her if she loves animals, then i'll ask her if she loves a particular animal (dog, cat ..ect), then i'll show her a cartoon version of that so loved animal, then i'll ask her if she would love to roleplay like an animal, then i'll show her my fursuit, then i'll ask her if she would love to have one, then i'll buy her the chosen fursuit, then we start playing in fursuit then we start cuddling in bed, then ... then....


----------



## Twink (Sep 7, 2010)

Geek said:


> The anime fandom and furry fandom are very similar. I mean the girl can be both, first i would ask her if she loves animals, then i'll ask her if she loves a particular animal (dog, cat ..ect), then i'll show her a cartoon version of that so loved animal, then i'll ask her if she would love to roleplay like an animal, then i'll show her my fursuit, then i'll ask her if she would love to have one, then i'll buy her the chosen fursuit, then we start playing in fursuit then we start cuddling in bed, then ... then....


 

yeah in anime fandom cat ears are quite popular and it's an easy move right into the full fursuits... at least i imagine it would be (myself being new to the whole furfandom idea)


----------



## Asswings (Sep 7, 2010)

Furry fandom needs more lesbians. :V


----------



## Ames (Sep 7, 2010)

Because tight virgin asshole.


----------



## Twink (Sep 7, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Because tight virgin asshole.


 
but there's got to be some dom top action out there in the fur fandom to keep the tight bottoms sticking around (plz say there are dom tops out there)


----------



## Cam (Sep 7, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> I swear, your posts get gayer and gayer every time I read them


 
What sucks is im totally starting to realize that too


----------



## Asswings (Sep 7, 2010)

Twink said:


> but there's got to be some dom top action out there in the fur fandom to keep the tight bottoms sticking around (plz say there are dom tops out there)



In the furry fandom?

AHAHAHA.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 7, 2010)

Geek said:


> Most of the straight girls in the furry fandom are rare and usually not pretty.


 >:[


----------



## Twink (Sep 7, 2010)

Asswings said:


> In the furry fandom?
> 
> AHAHAHA.


 
sad unicorn is sad


----------



## GingerM (Sep 7, 2010)

Smelge said:


> In the end, if you go to a con or furmeet and there's a flamboyantly gay person there, punch him. It's his fault.


 
...not sure really how to take that, but it disturbs me. Why should one punch someone just for being flamboyant?

To take a stab the OP's question, I don't know that there's more LGBT folks in furry fandom, but it does seem that there's more who are open about it, and it seems to me that this is because - the immediately previous poster's recommendation aside - the furry community is generally a more tolerant bunch. For what it's worth, the Society for Creative Anachronism is also a much more tolerant organization, and there are a significant number of openly gay/lesbian/bi/trans people who play there as well. Naturally, the demographic will vary from region to region, both for the SCA and for furrydom, but taken as a whole, I think its true for both sets and for the same reason - a more tolerant environment within those communities.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 7, 2010)

GingerM said:


> ...not sure really how to take that, but it disturbs me. Why should one punch someone just for being flamboyant?


 If I were you I'd check his history of posting then decide whether or not to take it seriously.


----------



## Jude (Sep 7, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> What sucks is im totally starting to realize that too


 
lol, don't worry, I myself act WAY gayer on the internet than I do in real life.
Not much to be concerned about.



3picFox said:


> because gay furry porn is hot.
> regular gay porn is not.


 
You're just not looking hard enough :3


----------



## The DK (Sep 7, 2010)

i will say that gay fur porn _usually_ is better done and has better detail than straight


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 8, 2010)

its because most fags like animals.


----------



## pulsifer (Sep 8, 2010)

Uh, last I checked, the numbers actually point to the the most common sexuality in the fandom as Bisexuality, not homosexuality. 

However, the distinction becomes fuzzy, and it appears that homosexual is the dominating sexuality because a lot of members of the fandom prefer to date within the fandom and the numbers read as men in the majority (but the number seems to be growing closer to 50/50 every year)

So I guess the real question should be, why is there some much bisexuality in the fandom?


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 8, 2010)

it's because we're open minded.
and if there were a pansexuality button more people would press it.

because they're dogfuckers.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 8, 2010)

The DK said:


> i will say that gay fur porn _usually_ is better done and has better detail than straight


 and drawn by women.


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> and drawn by women.


 
this is so true...


----------



## Xenke (Sep 8, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> and drawn by women.


 
True fact this.


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 8, 2010)

Xenke said:


> True fact this.


 
I think women like gay porn.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I think women like gay porn.


 
Oh, they do.

I know they do.

Why else would women IRL find gay couples so cute?

_double the dicks_.


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 8, 2010)

MY GOD.
I think we've hit a breakthrough here....

GAY PORN MARKETED FOR WOMEN

oh wait that's been done.


----------



## Laser Jesus (Sep 8, 2010)

Well, there's all sorts of gay porn in Japan marketed for women/girls, by women.

Not only the Yaoi thing but they have a sub-genre for manly hairy men or something as well. But then again it's Japan so nothing of this should take us by surprise.
And some of the replies makes me feel like a troll when I'm just asking a perfectly legitimate question.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Sep 8, 2010)

It seems like 70% of the furries I know on Steam are gay. and all the others are bi. In fact I'm the only person I know who is straight (on Steam).


----------



## Code Red (Sep 8, 2010)

Leafblower29 said:


> It seems like 70% of the furries I know on Steam are gay. and all the others are bi. In fact I'm the only person I know who is straight (on Steam).


 

Correction, that 2 people that you know are straight, if you count me.


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 8, 2010)

Geek said:


> Most of the straight girls in the furry fandom are rare and usually not pretty.


 

All of the "straight girls" on my watch list are quite pretty...actually...*all* of the female artists I watch are pretty, regardless of orientation. Its the guys that seem to be ugly, eh?


----------



## Geek (Sep 8, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> All of the "straight girls" on my watch list are quite pretty...actually...*all* of the female artists I watch are pretty, regardless of orientation. Its the guys that seem to be ugly, eh?



There's more ugly guys then anything else in the fandom.



AleutheWolf said:


> >:[



The pretty ones are ROOOOOOAAAAARE.



DrumFur said:


> You're just not looking hard enough :3



I have met this furry girl within the fandom:







New on our club...
She was with us on our fur meet ALONE all day...
She was the ONLY girl on our fur meet.
Guess what ? ...she said she's lesbian.


----------



## Wakboth (Sep 8, 2010)

pulsifer said:


> So I guess the real question should be, why is there some much bisexuality in the fandom?


 
At a guess, because of the (relative) anonymity, the more open attitudes towards sexuality in general (which come with the drawback of letting every fetish bloom, no matter how off-putting), and the distancing factor of the porn generally being about animal people. It's easier to admit your bisexual leanings in an environment like this.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 8, 2010)

Geek said:


> New on our club...
> She was with us on our fur meet ALONE all day...
> She was the ONLY girl on our fur meet.
> Guess what ? ...she said she's lesbian.


 
Omg she is soooo cute


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2010)

Geek said:


> New on our club...
> She was with us on our fur meet ALONE all day...
> She was the ONLY girl on our fur meet.
> Guess what ? ...she said she's lesbian.



So I have a chance!


----------



## Trance (Sep 8, 2010)

Because this fandom revolves around cartoony animals.

Wearing cute, fluffy animal suits =/= straight dudes


----------



## Geek (Sep 8, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> Wearing cute, fluffy animal suits =/= straight dudes



There should be more girls in the fandom if it's all about cartoony animals and wearing cute fluffy animal suits.


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 8, 2010)

cause all the straights are being quiet and keeping to themselves/not flaunting that they are straight.


----------



## Samael234 (Sep 8, 2010)

See whewes Foxy_boy when you need him to heat up a convo?


----------



## The DK (Sep 8, 2010)

Samael234 said:


> See whewes Foxy_boy when you need him to heat up a convo?



you sir are right


----------



## Twink (Sep 8, 2010)

cause us gays love a good costume party


----------



## The DK (Sep 8, 2010)

Twink said:


> cause us gays love a good costume party



liking to dress up doesnt always make you gay, though some people i wonder


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 8, 2010)

Samael234 said:


> See whewes Foxy_boy when you need him to heat up a convo?


 
He's not here. Which is exactly where he should be, and should probably stay.


----------



## Twink (Sep 8, 2010)

The DK said:


> liking to dress up doesnt always make you gay, though some people i wonder


 
I didn't say liking to dress up made you gay i said gay people as a group like to dress up


----------



## The DK (Sep 8, 2010)

Twink said:


> I didn't say liking to dress up made you gay i said gay people as a group like to dress up



touche


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 8, 2010)

Geek said:


> I have met this furry girl within the fandom:...
> 
> New on our club...
> She was with us on our fur meet ALONE all day...
> ...



That just makes me want to run out of my room yelling "DAAAAAAAAMMMMMMITTTTT, FUURRRIIEESS!!!

The irony of life sickens me.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 8, 2010)

You know, I came into this fandom straight as an arrow. And look at me now, I'm bi as hell.

How can you not end up liking the guy anthros though? I imagine whoever recruited the gays into the fandom (if that theory is true) must have been on to something. "Come for the company, stay for the dogcock."


----------



## Geek (Sep 8, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> You know, I came into this fandom straight as an arrow. And look at me now, I'm bi as hell.



I don't know how you become a "bi" because personally, I don't like male anatomy.

Sometimes I wish i was a girl. One day, I will buy a pink girly fursuit and try how it feels like to be a female animal.

Maybe that way i might change my sexuality.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 8, 2010)

Geek said:


> I don't know how you become a "bi" because personally, I don't like male anatomy.
> 
> Sometimes I wish i was a girl. One day, I will buy a pink girly fursuit and try how it feels like to be a female animal.
> 
> Maybe that way i might change my sexuality.


 
Let me rephrase that. When I came here, I _considered_ myself straight. But then I found out how bi I really am.

But your pretending to be a girl raises an interesting point... I too sometimes fantasize about being a female anthro.

What do you call it when you would like to be girl, but are not transgendered. You know, when you identify as a man, and feel like a man, but wouldn't mind becoming a woman for a while? What is that?


----------



## The DK (Sep 8, 2010)

i still consider myself straight, i think im extremely comfortable in myself to look at dudes and be ok. besides as i said earlier gay fur art is actually ususally better than straight


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 8, 2010)

it's because it's so perverted only the gays join in..
because well... fuck religion.


----------



## Aden (Sep 8, 2010)

Samael234 said:


> See whewes Foxy_boy when you need him to heat up a convo?


 
But _nobody wants him to do that_


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 8, 2010)

Leafblower29 said:


> It seems like 70% of the furries I know on Steam are gay. and all the others are bi. In fact I'm the only person I know who is straight (on Steam).


 That's because the only steam game I have is portal.


Irreverent said:


> All of the "straight girls" on my watch list are quite pretty...actually...*all* of the female artists I watch are pretty, regardless of orientation. Its the guys that seem to be ugly, eh?


Then whoever said furry girls were ugly was lying to me in order to get a better chance of finding a single straight/bi furry girl himself.

Just had my first day of art class today...  and i'm thinking...  "so that's where they hide all of the pretty college girls..."


----------



## Ariosto (Sep 8, 2010)

My God, two months away and threads like these still pop-up.

Gay furries are not a majority (40%), they're just the most outspoken and notable ones among the fandom for some strange reason. They "are" popular, in fact I'd say being different is the trend today in almost any field. And thus the "furry market" is aimed at them rather than to the heteros.

That's how it seems.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 8, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> That's because the only steam game I have is portal.
> 
> Then whoever said furry girls were ugly was lying to me in order to get a better chance of finding a single straight/bi furry girl himself.
> 
> Just had my first day of art class today... and i'm thinking... "so that's where they hide all of the pretty college girls..."


 
There are plenty of sexy furry girls out there... they're mostly taken or gay, though!


----------



## Jude (Sep 8, 2010)

I came "straight"
I got into gay yiff
I got into gay IRL porn
I started to shy away from straight IRL porn
I started to get into guys IRL
I started to shy away from girls IRL

Dunno what happened.


----------



## Ariosto (Sep 8, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> I came "straight"
> I got into gay yiff
> I got into gay IRL porn
> I started to shy away from straight IRL porn
> ...


 
You changed your interests and will soon get into troubles with that thing called "society".


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 8, 2010)

my theory is this.... in most areas where you guys live the gay population is probably lower than 1%. and seeing that the gay pop in the furry fandom is 40% it seems excessive to us.


----------



## Twink (Sep 8, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> I came "straight"
> I got into gay yiff
> I got into gay IRL porn
> I started to shy away from straight IRL porn
> ...


 
dudes are easier and less bitchy (in general) than chicks


----------



## The DK (Sep 8, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> I came "straight"
> I got into gay yiff
> I got into gay IRL porn
> I started to shy away from straight IRL porn
> ...



your still young and finding yourself, everyone goes through it


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 8, 2010)

The DK said:


> your still young and finding yourself, everyone goes through it


 
at first I thought I was a dude, then I found out I was a chick. then I thought I liked chicks, but then I dated a dude, then I think he was gay, so maybe I'm a gay dude?


----------



## Samael234 (Sep 8, 2010)

Twink said:


> dudes are easier and less bitchy (in general) than chicks



You dont club where I club!


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 8, 2010)

Samael234 said:


> You dont club where I club!


 where do /you/ club? san fran?


----------



## Twink (Sep 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> at first I thought I was a dude, then I found out I was a chick. then I thought I liked chicks, but then I dated a dude, then I think he was gay, so maybe I'm a gay dude?


 
the fact that you identify as transgender i think it was makes it a little hard to decypher... so your a str8 chick in a dudes body?


----------



## Xenke (Sep 8, 2010)

The DK said:


> your still young and finding yourself, everyone goes through it


 
At first I was like "bawww, I'm gay"
Then I was like "NO I'M NOT! *faps to straight porn once*"
Then I was like "I'm prolly bi"
Then I was like "Fuckit, I like men. :3"

My first thoughts were right, even if I was a bitch about 'em.


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 8, 2010)

Twink said:


> the fact that you identify as transgender i think it was makes it a little hard to decypher... so your a str8 chick in a dudes body?


 

naw actually I'm a gay dude in a chick's body.
but in all actuality sex is rather boring so I'll just list myself as "asexual"


----------



## Twink (Sep 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> naw actually I'm a gay dude in a chick's body.
> but in all actuality sex is rather boring so I'll just list myself as "asexual"


 
what sex are you having? and being asexual means you're not interested in males or females in even a relationship way... but damn mmm gay transgender chicks


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 8, 2010)

Twink said:


> what sex are you having? and being asexual means you're not interested in males or females in even a relationship way... but damn mmm gay transgender chicks



in all due honesty, your avatar is hawt. 
what sex I am having? ... well did a dude.. I think he's gay. love him to death but he dumped me because basically I'm a chick. but the sex was fine but I didnt really care. 
I wish I had a penis. 
goddamn gender confusion!!
but I /do/ know that I identify myself as male. I just switch back and forth between male and female appearances. 
I want to change my name to "Quinn".

never slept with a female. they remain elusive to me. and all the ones I have easy access to are either hookers or have diseases, or are drunks.


----------



## Twink (Sep 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> in all due honesty, your avatar is hawt.
> what sex I am having? ... well did a dude.. I think he's gay. love him to death but he dumped me because basically I'm a chick. but the sex was fine but I didnt really care.
> I wish I had a penis.
> goddamn gender confusion!!
> ...


 
you sound like one of my friends who likes guys but she wants to be gender neutral in appearance


----------



## Jude (Sep 8, 2010)

For me, it's

Straight (The first 12 years of my life, meh, didn't really even consider my orientation)
Bi (Gay furry pr0nz is awesome)
Straight (No, just cause I like furry pr0nz doesn't mean I like men IRL!)
Bi (Fuck, men are hot)
Gay (Women don't really appeal to me much anymore...)
Bi (No, women do! Really!)
Gay (Forget it, I'm a total faggot in denial)
Bi (I used to have girl crushes, female pr0nz doesn't really bother me, I'll consider myself bi with male preference)

It'll probably change 100x in the future. Forget it, I'll just roll with it and try not to label myself so much until I'm sure.


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 8, 2010)

Twink said:


> you sound like one of my friends who likes guys but she wants to be gender neutral in appearance



probably, but I'm only attracted to reallly girly guys or girly girls. masculinity makes me want to compete.


----------



## Geek (Sep 8, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Let me rephrase that. When I came here, I _considered_ myself straight. But then I found out how bi I really am.
> 
> But your pretending to be a girl raises an interesting point... I too sometimes fantasize about being a female anthro.
> 
> What do you call it when you would like to be girl, but are not transgendered. You know, when you identify as a man, and feel like a man, but wouldn't mind becoming a woman for a while? What is that?


 
Sometime I feel it's better to be asexual.

I mean... you don't have to worry about anything.


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 8, 2010)

yus.

I'm not particularly attracted to people for procreative purposes anyway.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 9, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> For me, it's
> 
> Straight (The first 12 years of my life, meh, didn't really even consider my orientation)
> Bi (Gay furry pr0nz is awesome)
> ...


 You could just call it quantum sexuality.


----------



## Jude (Sep 9, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> You could just call it quantum sexuality.


 
rofl, I could.


----------

